# 12 volt system failed



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Since changing the engine battery, which is now fine, I now have no electrics in the living area on 12V. 

If I plug in the mains, everything works. The battery gauges show both leisure and starter battery are fully charged. 

The fuses on the control boxes (Calira Bord Control) don't seem to have blown, and I don't suppose it can be a fuse if everything works off the mains.

If the meter is getting a reading from the battery I can't see that an inline fuse somewhere can be the problem either, so I'm stumped. 

As I say, it worked OK until I changed the engine battery. Any ideas appreciated :-(


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Did you turn off "Calira Bord Control" before changing the battery? A fuse on the output side may have blown!


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

No, i didn't. Perhaps I should have. But the fuses on the unit itself seem OK - I've only got German instructions, which unfortunately I can't read!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It's just that I have to turn mine off at a battery change so its hunt the fuse time  The battery meter is only reading the input of the battery so its the output that needs looking at


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

I see - so there's probably a fuse between the battery and the control box somewhere. I'll get hunting! Thank you


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

yay - found it! A 50A fuse (!) close to the battery. Thanks so much for your help! 

Didn't occur to me to worry about the leisure battery, and I'm usually so careful.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

No probs - glad to be of some use :roll: :roll:


----------

